

The Cat That Predicted 50 Deaths - daveying99
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/7129952/Cat-predicts-50-deaths-in-RI-nursing-home.html

======
cperciva
Alternative title: The Cat That Caused 50 Deaths.

Just as much evidence for one as for the other.

------
JeremyStein
I don't buy it. It's all anecdotal. Is there a statistical correlation between
the cat remaining with a person for more than X minutes and the person dying
within Y days? My bet is that staff predictions have a better track record.

